# Those weird side projects your Wife gets you to do



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 7, 2022)

Hey can you make me some mini coat hangers, for my miniature sweaters?

A strange conversation for anywhere but our house lol.  An hour or so of head scratching out in the garage, and yes, yes, I can make you mini coat hangers for your miniature sweaters.  

















"Those are awesome, can you make me 100?"  she says.....

No, I don't do production.  This is where child labour comes in handy .


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 7, 2022)

Do you have a garden of gnomes or does she have a contract for elf sweaters?

Look at the shop time you're getting,,,, and at the bosses request.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 7, 2022)

Unfortunetely there is no funny story behind the mini sweaters.   She puts together these mini sweater kits from her hand dyed self stripping yarn, for Christmas advent boxes.  The hangers are to replace the mini clothespins that she normally sells with them.   Never in a lifetime would I have guessed someone would buy something like that, but she sells a ton of them.  

The z shaped tool was made to do the coil wrap part.  A small chunk of stainless welded into a bent stainless straw, with a hole through it, and a finger filed into the end to wrap the wire around the other wire.  I spent the bulk of my time out there making that tool, after having the "great idea" for it.  In the end, the tools works like crap (for those parts anyway), and it's quicker and neater to do the wrap by hand with beading pliers. 

All her ideas and hobbies make money.  Where as I'm like "hey I just bought this $1000 tool so I can make this one thing, that I could have probably bought for $1.25.  Isn't that cool?"  Doing stuff like this for her every once in a while totally justifies the shop


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 7, 2022)

No disrespect was intended, the smart-a__ in me couldn't resist.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Dec 7, 2022)

Oh trust me, I've made all the jokes already lol.


----------

